# Kittens vomiting milk!! Advice needed



## abbscats

Any advice would be greatly received - I have 3 kittens that are 6 weeks old and yesterday started to bring back up milk after feeding from mom. They are starting to eat a little kitten food but still relying on mom for a top up. Today the sickness has been more regular and effecting all 3 of them. 

Does anyone have any ideas why this happening? they are drinking water from a dish so hopefully they are replacing the fluid they are losing but starting to worry me that I will have to seperate them from mom totally.


----------



## Biawhiska

I'm not an expert in this field but as I am online I'll answer. I know that Mum's milk can "go off" and go bad. This in turn is obviously like us drinking sour milk which yep would make us feel bad and puke. They need to stop suckling from her I'd say. V dangerous for young kittens to keep puking as they will dehydrate very quick. Try cutting a sleeve of a sweater off and popping it around mum's body so they can't get access! Is Mum back in heat? This can make the milk go off.


----------



## Abooksigun

Hmmm have to say not that I am not an expert in this but I think it's not a case of mums milk going off but more to do with kittens reaching 6 weeks & their intolerance to lactose kicks in. As we know when cats are older they are lactose intolerant but when kittens are born they have to rely on mums milk for growth. As they grow & mature the lactose intolerance will happen so the enzymes in the kittens body cannot break the lactose down.

I would try to encourage them to eat more solids, maybe bring them away from mum for a bit? Not suggesting you take her away altogether but once they have had a good feed of solids will probably be less likely to be having long feeds from mum. They will still go to mum for comfort of course but hopefully not drink as much milk.

I hope this has helped you & please let us know how you get on x


----------



## abbscats

Mom has been quiet vocal but no strong signs of being in heat as yet, but did think that the milk could be the problem but didn't want to seperate them so I will try the sleeve thing!! thats worth a try - thanks


----------



## Biawhiska

Yeah see said I didn't know LOL. But yep whatever the reason try stop them from suckling some how and see if this improves on the problem. If not, a trip to the vets I guess. Hope all goes well x


----------



## animalia

You may also want to check mum's temp and her teats. Just in case she's getting a little infection or mastitis.


----------



## pannonius

abbscats said:


> Any advice would be greatly received - I have 3 kittens that are 6 weeks old and yesterday started to bring back up milk after feeding from mom. They are starting to eat a little kitten food but still relying on mom for a top up. Today the sickness has been more regular and effecting all 3 of them.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas why this happening? they are drinking water from a dish so hopefully they are replacing the fluid they are losing but starting to worry me that I will have to seperate them from mom totally.


Hi there

The mother is probably calling and her milk goes off. Try to give the kittens some kitten milk which you can prepare. I find Lactol Gold an excellent substitute available from VetUK or Bestpet Pharmacy on the Internet. This product is not available in ordinary petshops. Alternatively look at Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.co.uk where there are a number of milk replacement products available but obviously this will take a few days to get to you from Germany. It is best to keep a tub of milk replacement powder in the cupboard for emergencies like this.
Please e-mail privately if you need further help.([email protected]) Good luck.:thumbup1:


----------



## abbscats

Thanks everyone for the advice - just to update you all, the kittens are eating much more themselves now and weight has stabilised thank goodness!! 

The sickness lasted around 24 hours and a little runny stools but that has all stopped now so it was definately moms milk that was doing it. Mom is a little stressed without her babies but getting lots of cuddles to try and keep her mind occupied, she seems comfortable but looks very full of milk - does any have ideas on this. 

Will the milk just dry up now there is no demand or will she need something to stop producing the milk?? Sorry about all the questions!! This is 1st time I have come across mom's milk not being good.

Cheers for your support xx


----------



## Saikou

pannonius said:


> I find Lactol Gold an excellent substitute available from VetUK or Bestpet Pharmacy on the Internet. This product is not available in ordinary petshops.


[email protected] sell that, I've bought some from there.


----------



## animalia

abbscats said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice - just to update you all, the kittens are eating much more themselves now and weight has stabilised thank goodness!!
> 
> The sickness lasted around 24 hours and a little runny stools but that has all stopped now so it was definately moms milk that was doing it. Mom is a little stressed without her babies but getting lots of cuddles to try and keep her mind occupied, she seems comfortable but looks very full of milk - does any have ideas on this.
> 
> Will the milk just dry up now there is no demand or will she need something to stop producing the milk?? Sorry about all the questions!! This is 1st time I have come across mom's milk not being good.
> 
> Cheers for your support xx


She will look full for a week or two unless she has an infection. If you're not familiar with Mastitis you may want to give your vets a ring and speak to them about it. They can walk you through how to check her and let you know if she needs to come in for some antibiotics. They won't charge you anything for advice over the phone.


----------



## xxSaffronxx

She is probably in heat and her milk will be tasting funny!
At 6 weeks they can be fully weaned - i would suggest you wean as much as possible and use milk replacer if still needed.
I too use Lactol Gold from Pets at Home, but I have also used Royal Canin's milk replacer which is just as good.
At 6 weeks they can be fully weaned - i would suggest you wean as much as possible and use milk replacer if still needed.

What are you using to wean them? Sometimes they can be fussy.

Heres some things for you to try:
1) Mix of scrambled egg with evaporated milk mixed in (warm and sloppy)
2) Mashed up wet kitten pouches
3) Pilchards in tomato sauce or brine

See how you get on with those.


----------



## animalia

xxSaffronxx said:


> She is probably in heat and her milk will be tasting funny!
> At 6 weeks they can be fully weaned - i would suggest you wean as much as possible and use milk replacer if still needed.
> I too use Lactol Gold from Pets at Home, but I have also used Royal Canin's milk replacer which is just as good.
> At 6 weeks they can be fully weaned - i would suggest you wean as much as possible and use milk replacer if still needed.
> 
> What are you using to wean them? Sometimes they can be fussy.
> 
> Heres some things for you to try:
> 1) Mix of scrambled egg with evaporated milk mixed in (warm and sloppy)
> 2) Mashed up wet kitten pouches
> 3) Pilchards in tomato sauce or brine
> 
> See how you get on with those.


I find goats milk for the scrambled eggs works a little better. Less cows milk which really isn't good for them and shouldn't be fed ever.

Also just water is fine for them instead of milk replacer. I find they gulp the KMR/Cimicat/Lactol Gold or what ever kitten milk you are using and this can also cause vomiting. The only time I ever mix formula with anything is when I'm getting them used to new food straight from mum and I do this with Nature's Menu or High-life and I make a thin mix in a syringe and let them lap it off the syringe until they get the taste of the food.

They usually pick it up pretty quickly and will take just the food on its own off my finger once they get started. Then you just lead them to the bowl and leave them to it. If you're worried about them getting enough fluids then just mix some warm water in with the food.

No need for the formula as it will go off if left for too long and sometimes they aren't ready to eat when you are. They're instincts are pretty good and shouldn't need too much fuss.


----------

